# Compressor Oil knowledge



## afacademydad (1 mo ago)

I've always believed that other than god and family, knowledge is the most important thing. With it comes freedom and power. Can't tell you how many 10's of thousands of dollars I've saved over my life being able to fix my own car, home furnace, plumbing, electrical work, etc. Always trying to learn something new everyday. By the way, don't forget to drop Al Gore a thank you note for "Inventing the internet". (Sarcasm)

Anyway; I've been doing a lot of research lately on compressor oils. Especially synthetic. I won't mention the fact that normal dino compressor oil is the exact same as any SAE30w non-detergent oil out there. There's nothing special about it. Just twice the price. But being many are looking at synthetic compressor oil because of it's many added benefits, I thought I would tell you of a great find in my research. Something that can definitely save you money.

Based on most reviews online, from just about every source, the 3 leading and most highest rated synthetic compressor oils are Royal Purple Synthetic Compressor Oil; Amsoil synthetic compressor oil; and Powermate Px FULL Synthetic compressor oil. (Powermate also makes non-synthetic and a synthetic blend. I'm speaking of their full synthetic). Now; I've discovered that basically all 3 of these synthetics are equally good. None really better than the other. Any of these you choose would be fine. BUT..... for those who like or would choose the PowerMate Px Full synthetic, here is where you can save some money.

If you look at it's label, you will see all it's promotions. e.g. starts compressor 10 degrees lower than synthetic blend, 25% increased wear protection; perform 50% better at 0 degrees Fahrenheit. Now, if you look at the back of the bottle next to the copyright date, you will see it's made by Sanborn Manufacturer. Now.... if you look, you can find SANBORN compressor oil. I found it locally at menards. It had the same exact front label, mentioning the 10 degrees lower starting, 25% increased wear protection, and 50% better at 0 degrees. The label was identical. And of course, if you look at the back of the bottle it too says "Sanborn Manufacturer". It's the same company and the same oil. The difference is, the "PowerMate Px Full synthetic is $50 for a gallon and a gallon of the Sanborn Full synthetic is $32. Oh, and for what it's worth, Sanborn bought out/merged with powermate and coleman years ago. 

Anyway; if you like the idea of using PowerMate Px Full synthetic oil, definitely go to menards or find it online and get the Sanborn for a lot less money. It's the exact same compressor oil. Matter of fact, at menards, right next to the sanborn full synthetic compressor oil, was the PowerMate Vx (NON-synthetic) compressor oil.

Again; all 3 of the synthetic oild; royal purple, amsoil, and powermate Px full synthetic are all rated equally high. What you choose is up to you. And for those that prefer to stick with traditional dino SAE 30w, that's fine too. As long as you get non-detergent 30w or ISO 100/68 you'll be fine. Just providing info in case someone like using PowerMate Px full synthetic. No sense spending a lot more money if you don't have to.

Mike


----------

